# 64 Thunderbolt



## carvinmark (Jul 14, 2006)

I built this 64 fairlane (t-bolt clone) from the ground up,tubbed by me, narrowed 9",428CJ,c-6 manual valve body.This is a street car only. I had to sell it a few years ago-it was my baby.


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 14, 2006)

Nice car Mark..


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks Ultra,
Mark


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 14, 2006)

More pics,not me in the car.


----------



## Paul61 (Jul 16, 2006)

Nice T'Bolt Mark, 4 link or ladder bar?

I drag raced GM's but, always liked the Ford iron, couldn't afford to race one back then (parts were a bear).
2 of my fav. engines :

427 SOHC
&
Boss 429 Hemi, still want to put one of these in a Mk3 Cobra some day!

 

Paul


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 16, 2006)

Paul61 said:


> Nice T'Bolt Mark, 4 link or ladder bar?
> 
> I drag raced GM's but, always liked the Ford iron, couldn't afford to race one back then (parts were a bear).
> 2 of my fav. engines :
> ...


Just ladder bar w/coil overs I back halved it with a C.E. kit and then tied the frames. The 427SOHC (sock as they were nick named) and the Boss Hemi are still to much $. Thanks Paul.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jul 17, 2006)

MAN!!!!!!! Nice ride Mark!!!! Never seen one done in red before, always seem to be "fleet" white for some reason.
Andy


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 17, 2006)

sawinredneck said:


> MAN!!!!!!! Nice ride Mark!!!! Never seen one done in red before, always seem to be "fleet" white for some reason.
> Andy



Thanks,
Most of them were white originally and mine not being original,I painted it my favorite color.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jul 17, 2006)

Sweet looking ride. So the big question from me is. Do you have any regrets selling? I am considering selling my 69 and 66 after the storm damage and loss of storage space now. I will just keep the 65, even though it got hit the hardest. It has been with me the longest and I know I can drive it on long trips for fun out of state.


----------



## Paul61 (Jul 17, 2006)

carvinmark said:


> Just ladder bar w/coil overs I back halved it with a C.E. kit and then tied the frames. The 427SOHC (sock as they were nick named) and the Boss Hemi are still to much $. Thanks Paul.




My 1st car was a ladder bar / coil over setup.
Did the T Bolt make it to the track?
If so, what did it turn, & how heavy?
Paul


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 18, 2006)

Cut4fun said:


> Sweet looking ride. So the big question from me is. Do you have any regrets selling? I am considering selling my 69 and 66 after the storm damage and loss of storage space now. I will just keep the 65, even though it got hit the hardest. It has been with me the longest and I know I can drive it on long trips for fun out of state.



Sure would be nice to still have it, but financially,I needed the $..I still own a 1963 Falcon that I bought stock in 1978. I chopped the top 4",glass front end,full square tube chassis,altered wheel base tubbed w/14.x32s,and engine set back 10%. The Falcon WILL NOT BE SOLD!!!


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 18, 2006)

Paul61 said:


> My 1st car was a ladder bar / coil over setup.
> Did the T Bolt make it to the track?
> If so, what did it turn, & how heavy?
> Paul



Paul,
I built the T-Bolt as a street car only,with a bench seat and the frame rails thru the back seat. A true 6 passenger grociery getter.Never took it to the track. She is a heavy car, about 3600. I ran a 3.55 gear.


----------



## Paul61 (Jul 18, 2006)

carvinmark said:


> Sure would be nice to still have it, but financially,I needed the $..I still own a 1963 Falcon that I bought stock in 1978. I chopped the top 4",glass front end,full square tube chassis,altered wheel base tubbed w/14.x32s,and engine set back 10%. The Falcon WILL NOT BE SOLD!!!



Yup, know what ya mean about the $$, sold mine for the same.

The Falcon sounds radical Mark, what engine are ya gonna use?

A fellow that sponsored one of my drag cars raced a 63 Falcon & won NHRA Modified (class) @ the US Nationals back in the late 60's or early 70's
.........with a 6 cyl!! 
He bought it back outa a barn a few years ago and has since restored it, will try and get some pics for ya.
Paul


----------



## Jumper (Jul 18, 2006)

Neat ride-my aunt and uncle had a 1964 Ford Fairlane 500 four door sedan in blue that was similar to yours in terms of body style at least-the 260 V8 was not quite as powerful I suspect!!.


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 18, 2006)

Paul61 said:


> Yup, know what ya mean about the $$, sold mine for the same.
> 
> The Falcon sounds radical Mark, what engine are ya gonna use?
> 
> ...



I have built the falcon 4 times over. Ran mostly 302's,a 440 Chrysler,and a 428CJ. Now I have a Boss 302 in pieces to go in it.I haven't run the car in about 12 years and it is starting to show. One day it will be back on the track.
Your sponsor ran a 6 banger ha.Never got carried away with one, but hey,you don't need a big motor to fly!!!! I need to send a pic of the Falcon to Ultra so he can resize it,I can't post it. Would love to see another flyin falcon.
Mark


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 18, 2006)

Send it over Mark...


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## carvinmark (Jul 18, 2006)

This is what it looked like in the late 70's. Mark


----------



## Paul61 (Jul 18, 2006)

I like the chopped top Mark!
Looks like ya got a 1 piece glass front on it now?
My buddy's is also red, I hope I can get a pic or 2 of it for ya?


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## Paul61 (Jul 18, 2006)

Is that your Vega Mark?
Another fav. of mine !!
Gonna post a few pics of my old junk on "Wish I Still......., enjoy.
Thanks for helpin him with the pics Ultra


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 18, 2006)

Paul61 said:


> Is that your Vega Mark?
> Another fav. of mine !!
> Gonna post a few pics of my old junk on "Wish I Still......., enjoy.
> Thanks for helpin him with the pics Ultra


Ya that was one of my favorites too.The vega had a d-stroked 400,400turbo,narrowed 12 bolt,it hauled ass! This pic is from around 1982. The falcon had a smallblock w/tunnell ram and 660's(my favorite of the small Holleys)Hey,660 Stihl-660 Holley,nowonder I like em.
Special thanks to Ultra!

Mark


----------



## 04ultra (Jul 18, 2006)

carvinmark said:


> Ya that was one of my favorites too.The vega had a d-stroked 400,400turbo,narrowed 12 bolt,it hauled ass! This pic is from around 1982. The falcon had a smallblock w/tunnell ram and 660's(my favorite of the small Holleys)Hey,660 Stihl-660 Holley,nowonder I like em.
> Special thanks to Ultra!
> 
> Mark




Mark you sure have a thing for 660's..your welcome ..call anytime..


----------



## Paul61 (Jul 18, 2006)

I ran a tunnel ram with 2 660's on a 396, not fun to do a jet change, huh!
It went faster with a single 850.
Before Holley offered a competition line of carbs, I made a few bucks converting double pumpers to 4 corner idle carbs. 
I used to laugh when I could get even the most radical cammed engine to idle around 750 rpm!
Had a 83 Mustang Gt with a factory Holley that never idled properly.
This carb had secondary idle adjustment screws that were in the throttle body. All I had to do was remove the caps and presto.......4 corner idle adjustment!!

The f.e. dragster you had..............I understood the Crowerglide clutch part but, what's a "BJ 2 speed"?? Similar to a Lenco?


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 18, 2006)

Paul61 said:


> I ran a tunnel ram with 2 660's on a 396, not fun to do a jet change, huh!
> It went faster with a single 850.
> Before Holley offered a competition line of carbs, I made a few bucks converting double pumpers to 4 corner idle carbs.
> I used to laugh when I could get even the most radical cammed engine to idle around 750 rpm!
> ...


The B&J is what alot of the early dragsters ran,it was about 10" dia and 4"long (per forward gear) and the reverser was about 6" dia and 2" long. All kind of modular and real short. That was back in the early eighties for the dragster


----------



## Paul61 (Jul 18, 2006)

That B&J sounds just like a Lenco, was it planetary?

Durn it, wanted a Lenco too, if I only had a few more thousand $$................................


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 19, 2006)

Paul61 said:


> That B&J sounds just like a Lenco, was it planetary?
> 
> Durn it, wanted a Lenco too, if I only had a few more thousand $$................................



I don't have a trans for the Falcon yet but a lenco would be nice (and expensive).I sold the B&J about 1985 for 2500.00,similar to the Lenco. 

The guy that bought the Dragster bought the trans and put a 468 in it. He broke the front axle first pass, just off the line when it slamed down hard from a wheely,He got scared and lifted and it droped like a train.


----------



## MDNANGL (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice Ride !!!! 
I have a few 64 Fairlanes.. heres one of my 64's



 I also have another Sport Coupe and wagon that Im building. The SC is a full chassis, chopped, channeled door slammer and the wagon has a 4.6 mod motor going into it with 5 speed manual trans..

Take a look at my web site midnightangelracing.com/forum and join the forum!!!!

Charlie

PS.. I love that red 63 Falcon Sprint.. had one of those, really miss it!!!!


----------



## Freakingstang (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice rides Mark. A buddy has a 63 falcon that goes 10.70's with a small block, naturally apirated and it is red. lol. He happens to work at Fox lake, one of the better head porting shops in the world.


You ever want to sell that Falcon, let me know. Seriously.

-Steve


----------



## carvinmark (Jul 23, 2006)

Freakingstang said:


> Nice rides Mark. A buddy has a 63 falcon that goes 10.70's with a small block, naturally apirated and it is red. lol. He happens to work at Fox lake, one of the better head porting shops in the world.
> 
> 
> You ever want to sell that Falcon, let me know. Seriously.
> ...


Steve,
You got first dibs,but don't hold your breath.Many times I have turned down ridiculously high offers,I think this one is here to stay.


----------



## Bob Wright (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice ride Mark, you did a nice job. I bought a '64 Fairlane sedan 17 years ago to make a Thunderbolt clone. I also will be painting it Maroon. I have a '71 429 CJ and a C-6 gathering dust so that will be the engine. I had to completely remove the front frame rails, inner fenders and everything else from the firewall forward to make room for the big block. I am building a complete 2x3 tube chassis but i don't want to go overboard in the wheel tubs i kinda want to keep the stock look....Bob


----------



## carvinmark (Sep 2, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Nice ride Mark, you did a nice job. I bought a '64 Fairlane sedan 17 years ago to make a Thunderbolt clone. I also will be painting it Maroon. I have a '71 429 CJ and a C-6 gathering dust so that will be the engine. I had to completely remove the front frame rails, inner fenders and everything else from the firewall forward to make room for the big block. I am building a complete 2x3 tube chassis but i don't want to go overboard in the wheel tubs i kinda want to keep the stock look....Bob



Thanks Bob, would like to see some in progress pics. Back in the Late 70's I sold a for real 429SCJ,stupid and young I guess! Crites makes a kit for the 385 series engine where you don't need to remove everything, I put the FE engine in mine with the Crites kit too. The tube frame is great. As far as tubbing it,I left all brackets in so I could hang a stock 9" w/springs right back in, though I doubght I would ever swap the goodies. Never liked the sedans before I got on the t-bolt kick. Glad to hear you are starting with a sedan rather than a hard top.

Mark


----------



## Bob Wright (Sep 3, 2006)

18 years ago i really didn't know there was a difference between the sedans and the hardtops, until i did some reading, saw some pics and saw a real TBolt close up. So i started looking for a sedan and found one 5 miles away in a field. The body is almost perfect from the firewall back. The front frame rails were repaired once thats why i chopped them. I started a yahoo group for the '64's but there isn't a lot around. I see TBolt clone hardtops sell on ebay for high 25 thousand but they have the wrong roof and body, wonder how the guy feels having the only thunderbolt clone that was never made.:hmm3grin2orange: 
I will find some pics of what i have and post them...Bob
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/64ford-fairlane/


----------

